# Anyone using the Avid S1 and Cubase 11?



## IFM (Mar 2, 2021)

I recently got one and so far it is pretty buggy. 
-Enabling or Disabling a track often causes the handshake to drop so you have to restart the Eucon application
-Bouncing causes Cubase to crash after the bounce is complete. Quitting the Eucon application before bounce is the workaround.
-Tried in Logic as well, it also drops the handshake when opening closing folders (not every time)

I've got a few days left to return it and I very well may end up doing that as although it looks cool it's just way too buggy to be of much use right now.


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 3, 2021)

Hm - we run a couple of them very well on nuendo / cubase (11) - and haven't seen any of those issues.
We bounce all the time with zero issues. No issues with enabling/disabling tracks from what I remember. I'm unfortunately interstate at the moment on a show, but I'll get our sound designer to try a few things around disabled tracks to try and replicate the issue.
Does the enable/disable cause eucon to crash - or what do you mean "handshake to drop" - does eucon not recognise that cubase exists?

The fact its happening on logic as well tells me that there maybe another problem somehow with your particular machine.

There are 1000's of these in use around the world, and this is such a fundamental issue you are seeing that I get the feeling that either you have a device with a hardware fault (so needs RA) or there is a system specific problem on your end / some other software interfering. 

My process would be :

Grab a new drive, and put a fresh OSX install onto it, boot into it.
Put eucon + cubase on there - and nothing else. Test. If thats working, there's some other issue with your system, and you're probably better off rebuilding anyway.

How have you got Eucon setup? Are you sharing the network? Eucon is MUCH more tolerant of network issues / setup than it used to be 10 years ago, but I still run all our machines off their own network JUST for eucon.


----------



## IFM (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. I do have it sharing a network but I also tried an independent one as well with the same result. I got some improvement after removing one of the tablets from Eucon control but still happened (there is one tablet still connected). I may try removing that too and see if the S1 then behaves. 

Losing handshake meaning that the Eucon no longer sees Cubase. 

The system works flawlessly other than this issue so really doubt there’s anything happening at the OS level but if all else fails that’s on the list. 

I’m also going to see if it happens with just the Avid control app and no S1 attached.


----------



## IFM (Mar 4, 2021)

This morning I had a moment to test some things. I completely removed all traces of Eucon and reinstalled it. After that, I noticed the S1 wouldn't show anymore, even with a direct to Mac connection. I discarded the ethernet cable I was using and tried the best Cat6 I had in my spares and that worked.

I tested a bounce and activating/deactivating a few tracks and so far it all worked as it should.
I didn't have the tablet running so that's next.


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 4, 2021)

Sounds like you are making inroads. The device itself isn’t fundamentally flawed - we can tell that just from the shear number out in the world and not having massive issues. This isn’t to say that yours doesn’t have a hardware fault - but I would personally rule out other things first.

are you in contact with avid support at all?


----------



## IFM (Mar 4, 2021)

colony nofi said:


> Sounds like you are making inroads. The device itself isn’t fundamentally flawed - we can tell that just from the shear number out in the world and not having massive issues. This isn’t to say that yours doesn’t have a hardware fault - but I would personally rule out other things first.
> 
> are you in contact with avid support at all?


I don’t think there is anything wrong with it honestly. I plan on doing a full mix and master session this weekend that will be a good test.


----------



## clisma (Mar 4, 2021)

Don’t mean to derail the thread but just a quick question: ha you guys experienced any misbehaving faders at all? Number 3 refused to respond to touch yesterday, jiggling back and forth by itself with small variations. Required a restart of the S1 to exercise the demon.


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 4, 2021)

I have on old one's (old euponic mc-mix) - but turned out that was a loose grounding wire inside (which I just opened up and fixed myself). Our S1's have been solid.

We don't use the ipads - my only complaint with these is the ipad holder can't be removed. Otherwise, as a controller, Eucon controllers are just so far ahead of anything else on the market (with perhaps the exception on Nuage, but different market really) that even niggles could be forgiven.

The S1 can also be used with Biome and some dummy tracks - I've wriitten about it elsewhere here - allowing you to have for example :
Fader 1 : Attention Fader
Fader 2 : Temp Audio / SFX
Fader 3 : Temp Music
Fader 4 : Your Music Master
Fader 5-8 Non motorised mici CC's. Great for a composer for media setup.

But even for post rooms they are great. We run nuendo rooms - and the VERY OLD CC121's have some rather cool bits for editors (the knob can be used for any on screen parameter just by selecting it) but the S1's otherwise are absolutely excellent for edit rooms, and even small post mix rooms, depending on how the re-recordist likes to work. We've just mixed 26 eps of animation where the engineer just used a single S1 and he never wanted for more.


----------



## clisma (Mar 4, 2021)

Good stuff. And yeah, I've had several stuck faders on my previous Artist Mix. So far I'm liking the S1 better for sure, but I guess I'm a bit apprehensive. Don't want to have to go through a slow-as-molasses RMA procedure with Avid and lose days/weeks of workflow.


----------



## IFM (Mar 7, 2021)

UPDATE: Happy to report that after using a program called "AppCleaner" to get rid of everything related to the Eucon install and then doing a clean install (mentioned earlier) so far it has been 100% with no crashes or drops. It could have also been a flaky ethernet cable but I wanted to cover all bases at once first.


----------



## Zed (May 20, 2021)

Interesting. Might assist others. I have been using the S1 for a few months with Cubase 11, no problems whatsoever, no regrets, fantastic combination (alongside a CC121, preference). Unexpected, and without change to the Avid software or firmware I started getting glitches, volume changes, sending control loop signals with no input causing a block on the affected Cubase track. I have been clearing it by using the 'restart eucon applications' function. This will clear for a period of time in which the fault at some point will inevitably return. I should state that the project I am working on is cpu intensive so that might be an important factor. However, the S1 and eucon software had been working fine with the same project (possibly even more cpu intensive at the time). So, what else had changed? It seems, the error has occurred since an update to Windows 10 (20H2). I like to be a late comer to that party in the hope that all the bugs will be ironed out. I have not attempted to resolve it yet as it has only just happened and seemed relative to this thread. Only that it might not be related to Avid software or hardware but maybe an issue in windows or windows update. I am going to try to make a new clean install and see if that rectifies the problem. If not, I will post an update in case it is a different problem.


----------

